# Lovebirds are settled in.



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

*Lovebirds are settled in./ newer pics added*

Hi , 

It is day 4 now since the seven lovebirds arrived to my home. I can already tell they are quite happy with the surroundings here. Their cage, which i believe they have not been out of for years, sits in front of a large stained glass window in my kitchen. I felt the kitchen was the most used room of my house and also allows me to sit at the table and talk to them at a lower position than they are perched. 

Already i have their pecking order figured out as well as their sexes. There is the largest of them all the Alpha hen, we named her Alpha because it is easier now for commenting on her, her mate we call Mr.A. Then the 2nd in line is Gunner and his mate Mrs.G, then along comes the three "P's" (peas in a pod) since they are the lowest on the pecking order... Pricilla, Penny, and Percival. Penny and Percival are mates. The odd one out is by herself and i have already determined she is a she. So one day an additional male will be brought in for her. 

I cannot tell you how incredible it is to have the opportunity to witness a flock pre-established with a healthy working attitude towards one another. Something like this would take years to establish and seeing them interact is so wonderful. 

I have already began introducing treats which they just gobble up in no time, so i doubt they had much luxuries in the past. I built a long nest box with three individual compartments, this they have really found interesting and have investigated them fully and spend many hours poking their heads in and out. Mating has commenced already and because their previous owner never provided a nesting environment i am sure they are so thrilled to not have to have their eggs removed from the bottom of the cage anymore. 

My already existing parakeet, Annie, who also lives in my kitchen at the adjacent window was not pleased with these noisey introductions. She sat all day in the far back of her cage confused and scared. So the following day while i was shopping for goodies for them all, i brought her home a friend. This one is a young male and she is so happy to have the personal company of her own, something she had been missing for the past two months of living here. I knew eventually i would get her someone, but this was the motivation. 

I have the new lovebirds on a tetraclycline for good measure, one is puffed and listless and her mate is on her constantly. It would only be speculation as to why, be it eggbound or even just stress itself, so my thoughts were better safe than sorry and go with a good antibiotic for the next 14 days. 

I am so pleased and i know as the following month passes us by their outdoor aviary will be completed along with a nice heating system. They will be outside my bedroom window where i sit at my computer and of course there will be plenty of time to sit directly with them and the Gazebo aviary will be large enough for me to actually sit with them inside and directly part of their space. They have found a home finally that will enable them to thrive in and love in and rear their young. Fullfilled at last. 

Such good birds, such beautiful faces, i am blessed. 

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ron, you surely are blessed. I am so happy for you and for your birds because they will be loved.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ron,

Thank you for updating us on the seven lovebirds. It is incredible to me, how you acquired them, it truely was meant to be. They must think they died and went to heaven now.

The best part is you appreciate them as much as they appreciate you.

Enjoy your new found "flock" as well as the rest of your wonderful creatures.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*so happy*

for you and you lovebirds. and it is great you get your paraket a mate. I have one lovebird called Pepper. Who is kept seperate, but beside its buddies. A cockatiel named Catiel and six parakeets named:icing,pasaseo,sky,snow,kisses,blue. They must be seperate dew to Pepper large bill and the hurt it could cause. They are close and can talk to each other. Someday we will find a mate for Pepper.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

The problem is never put your birds in the kitchen. The fumes from pots and pans on the stove will kill them. I know I thought in was stange also but it is true. I am glade that you and your lovies are doing great. I just bought my first lovie a few weeks ago also. Her name is Martha. She is a wonderful hybrid. 
Regards,
Taylor


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

*Pictures added of new Aviary starting*

Hi, 

Just wanted to add a few pictures to show the beginnings of their new aviary for outdoors. It is a hexagon, and each side is 3ft wide...its interior width is just about 5ft across. This weekend i will begin the framing now the concrete is cured, the initial sides will be 8ft tall and with the addition of the roof will add approximately 1.5ft to that. I just know they are going to freak out on the experience but will soon learn to love this new world of theirs. 

Oh, yes mine are in the kitchen, but i use Stainless Steel cookery, it is those nonstick pans that cause problems. I am sure they love the smells of all the wonderful things being cooked here. Some they have even gotten to sample <smile> 

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful play area. They will be so happy. You won't get them out of there. LOL  

Please update the pictures when it is done.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Rrune,
Just a suggestion. Make sure structure is not chewable, so that birds can't chew escape hole. Those little sharp beaks can make toothpicks out of anything wooden. Anything wooden should be covered over with wire screening of some sort.
Daryl


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Daryl, 

Yes I have been contemplating that over the past few weeks. I won't let it deter me from moving forward. I felt if i can get the frame done, then do all the wire screening, then i can see where my mistakes lie LOL , but trying to put myself into their little minds is a bit tough and i am sure they will show me the error of my ways. <smile> 

Keep you all posted. 

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I love your design! I can't wait to see the finished product, and the birdies!  
Here is a site with one just like that:
http://www.backyardaviary.com/oceanside_aviary.htm


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

*I have been busted!!*

OMG, 

How funny, ... That is the identical site i viewed to get my inspiration. It is called the Lady Di Octagon, although for my purposes and student's pockets i choose to reduce it to a hexagon. Its amazing this internet of ours, now lets hope the originator wont sue me for plagerizing his work. Although i doubt i could ever do such a fabulous job as he did. 

Thanks for busting me LOL , Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

*newer pics*

Hi, 

Slowly the building is happening. I wanted to post pics i took as of yesterday on the new aviary for the lovebirds. 

The frame is in its skeletal state, today i painted it all the terra cotta color, and began fitting all the moulding into the framework giving it a more finished touch (those pics will come over the next few days)

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Updates and more pictures please!


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi again, 

Seems like this project is going at a snails pace. Since i am in school fulltime and alot of my spare time is spent studying or catching up on homework, my timeframe seems to have become longer and longer. 

At anyrate i managed to get the roof on this weekend. Enjoy!
Huggs, ..Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is just lovely, Ron.

I bet they can't wait to move in, is it just for daytime or permanent home?

Lucky Lovebirds....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ron, you're doing a great job....it's really beginning to look so beautiful.
Good luck with it.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, that is beautiful. Can't wait to see the lovebirds in it. maggie


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, 

It is definately a permanent home, but it will be an iffy situation as to when they can move out there. 

Since the fall air has moved in a bit and the mountain air is cooler they may not be prepared for or have enough time to acclimate. The upper window areas will be a plexiglass and will likely be half-moon shaped with wood filling in the upper portion... this should reduce any drafts. I plan to purchase some of those heat lamp units that do not produce light only heat. They do not heat the ambient air but anything in front of the lamp. Once installed so that the littleones cannot burn themselves (this will be tricky), then i will test the temps i get from having them operating. 

When it is all said and done and i am not completely assured they will be safe to go out, then they will have to remain where they are in my house til next Spring. I will post a pic of them and their current arrangement so you can see how they have lived for many years...its roomy, but considering they are Lovebirds, they do have their territorial disputes and i cannot wait to give them such a wonderful spacious new home. 

In the pictures to get a perspective of the size, the surrounding fence is 4ft. The doorway is just at 6ft... so with the additional upper portion and the roof i think the entire structure stands about 10ft tall. 


























Ok , that does it for now <smile> ...til i finally get this thing done and can live without them in my home LOL

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Nice pictures! I love your avairy, it looks so nice! Very pretty, peach face lovebirds!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Rrune said:


> Ok , that does it for now <smile> ...til i finally get this thing done and can live without them in my home LOL
> 
> Huggs, ...Ron



Ron, what a beautiful room and view your lovebirds have! Gee, when the lovebirds move out, can I move in???  LOL....just kidding.  

Seriously though, beautiful setup you have and the outdoor home is also really looking lovely.

Linda


----------

